

Show HN: Cache Picasso - totallystupid
http://www.humanarity.com/cachepicasso?HelloHN!_Click_%22Faster%22=to_start_generating

======
bradym
This is failing with a JS error on line 60:

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token =>

~~~
totallystupid
if you want generate some humans, use it with latest chrome on desktop.

------
totallystupid
latest V8 desktop or android only.

